# Enclosure for a 3" Heteroscodra maculata



## ErinM31 (Oct 8, 2017)

I had thought to hold off on getting an _H. maculata_ for the obvious reasons and the fact that the slings are more delicate, but now I have the chance to trade for a 3-inch beauty.  I have full respect for these T's and want to make sure I get an enclosure that will keep them securely and allow me to feed and service without risking an escape.

So far, the best options look to be an Exo Terra tall or Jamie's Tarantulas arboreal enclosure. My main concern with these is access. Opening a door or removing the top creates a VERY large opening. However, I have never seen an arboreal enclosure that included a small feeder "window" like the Exo Terra breeder box enclosures have (and which I use for many of my terrestrials.

Recommendations? I have seen many posts about DIY enclosures, but I lack the tools and expertise. Perhaps I could get an even more suitable enclosure posting in the classified section? If there are people who make custom plexiglass enclosures to sell...


----------



## BC1579 (Oct 8, 2017)

I would also check Craigslist.  I'm not sure where you are in TX, but if you're even close to a major population center I bet you could find something nice that wouldn't break the bank.

I have an Exo Terra small/tall and think it's a fine enclosure.

I also love the DIY enclosure made by @petkokc for his P. metallica.  You can see the video here.






I know you said DIY isn't your thing, but I think you could pretty easily adapt a store-bought enclosure.  If I were to make one like this, I'd create some sort of a plug to contain the T in the hide.  That would provide you with complete access to the remainder of enclosure for husbandry and whatnot.  If you ever have to clean the hide or retrieve a molt, you could plug the hole while the T was outside which would allow you access to the hide.

It would take almost no tools and would provide you and the T with a lot of security.

Reactions: Like 2 | Helpful 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 8, 2017)

I would go with an Exo-terra.

1. Doesn't scratch
2. Cheaper
3. Superior clarity (to get a better view of the spiders whereabouts before you open it).
4. Doesn't screech or squeal (some acrylic creates a sound when you open them which sends vibrations to the spider. Spiders are sensitive to vibrations).
5. Two-way opening door.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ErinM31 (Oct 8, 2017)

Thank you for the input!  @BC1579 I would LOVE to have an enclosure as you described but have no ability to make such things. I did try to make a partial aquatic vivarium with plexiglass and silicone and all I succeeded in making was a mess! 

A 17.2-cup snapware container is another option, although I'm not sure if it's large enough and I would have to DIY ventilation. The pluses are less expense and a smaller opening.


----------



## ErinM31 (Oct 8, 2017)

Alas, nothing on Craigslist, but it was worth a look! I am really leaning toward getting one of the Exo Terra enclosures but would I need to modify the screen top? Or is the design such that tarsal claws won't get caught in it?


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 8, 2017)

ErinM31 said:


> Alas, nothing on Craigslist, but it was worth a look! I am really leaning toward getting one of the Exo Terra enclosures but would I need to modify the screen top? Or is the design such that tarsal claws won't get caught in it?



@Venom1080 does not think you need to change the top screen. I find it a hassle as well and ventilation will be reduced.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Poec54 (Oct 8, 2017)

Whatever cage you get, being from west Africa they prefer moist, not wet, substrate, with moderate cross ventilation and a perpetually clean, full waterbowl.  Giving them a piece or two of cork to hide under can keep them from panicking and bolting out of the cage.  I also put some plastic plants in with mine (Zoomed vining types, cut to fit.

Reactions: Helpful 2


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 8, 2017)

At 3", my arboreals are into 1 gallon plastic jars. Slightly damp sub, water dish, and some extra substrate for tunneling. 

I've used screen lids since day 1 of spider keeping. Only issue I ever had was with a MM vagans who mysteriously lost a leg one day. I don't recommend then for terrestrials. But for arboreals it's 100% fine IME.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Poec54 (Oct 8, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> At 3", my arboreals are into 1 gallon plastic jars. Slightly damp sub, water dish, and some extra substrate for tunneling.



I've tried jugs and don't like them.  The only way for a panicked arboreal to go is up, right up to your hand.  I need more room and more time to maneuver.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 8, 2017)

Poec54 said:


> I've tried jugs and don't like them.  The only way for a panicked arboreal to go is up, right up to your hand.  I need more room and more time to maneuver.


Not IME. In fact, the lip makes them turn around. Not like a funnel at all.

I've used them for years with no issues.

Talking about the same ones, right?

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## ErinM31 (Oct 8, 2017)

Thank you all for the advice!  I've decided to go with a ~gallon-sized Snapware container for now. The Exo Terra I like is the 12x12x18 with two doors instead of one and that would probably be overkill for a three-inch T -- extra space is good but that may be so much that I can't see where the T is before opening the enclosure! :wideyed: I may upgrade to that someday or who knows, I've taken the first step down the DIY route by purchasing a soldering iron to make the air holes!


----------



## Ungoliant (Oct 9, 2017)

ErinM31 said:


> I am really leaning toward getting one of the Exo Terra enclosures but would I need to modify the screen top? Or is the design such that tarsal claws won't get caught in it?


It is a fine mesh, and I think their tarsal claws could get stuck in it.

When I got my first tarantula, an _Avicularia_, I got an Exo Terra Nano/Tall. The enclosure worked great for her (although she obviously doesn't require the same degree of caution as an _Heteroscodra maculata_ requires). However, from time to time, I would see her climb up onto the screen lid. She never got stuck, but it did look like her claws were getting caught in the mesh. I worried that she might actually get stuck and would fall and hurt herself trying to get unstuck.

So I improvised. I loosely draped a sheet of cotton below the screen, with the hope that it would discourage her from climbing up there. Sure enough, the next time she went to the ceiling, she took a tentative step onto the cloth, immediately seemed to realize that she did not have secure footing, and did not proceed to climb on the ceiling.

I have done the same for two other arboreals (another Avic and my _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_), and it has had the same effect. They don't like to climb on the loosely draped cloth. Since these glass Exo Terra enclosures don't allow for much cross-ventilation, I like that the thin cotton sheet didn't restrict ventilation as much as a sheet of acrylic (with holes drilled into it) would.

I don't know what the ventilation requirements are for your maculata, but if that works, it's a very easy and inexpensive solution.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------

